# Simrad NSS9 EVO3



## SOswald (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone ever see this unit on sale? It seems like West Marine puts the GO9 unit on sale around every holiday, but i have yet to see the EVO3 units on sale. Any intel would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have looked into this a ton. Don't look for them to have any kind of sale until this late fall or winter. Rumors are the latest version will come out late winter or early spring 2020. Right before that is when you can expect to see a rebate.


----------

